# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  Sis having relapse!!

## robbinforever

Hi, My intro, baker by profession- travel for work to different countries, have an elder sis suffering with depression.

My research so far -Depression is one of the most common mental illnesses in the United States, affecting more than 16 million men and women (almost 6.7 percent of the adult population) and 3.1 million adolescents. 
It is a serious mental illness in which feelings of sadness, hopelessness, loss of interest,( my sis case, she just has no interest in anything, was a creative breaker once on a time, now  :(:  ) anger, frustration, or other negative emotions like irritability that last for weeks or years and interfere with daily life. ( Looks like I am describing her behavior :=(: !!)
As per my knowledge all people experience moments when they feel sad or blue, but these feelings usually pass within a couple of days and are not indicative of depression - right? According to EverydayHealth depression can cause deep emotional pain both to the person experiencing it and, often, to that persons close family and friends.  As mentioned  My sister is coping with depression relapse,  I am new here, having been on travel for more than a month work related, Sis with me (elder one) She has had a relapse, was in a relation for 7 yrs had 2 abortions, now the guy has dumped her...  I appreciate all the lil advice shared by the users's here as it all help's me understand and help her better. I am trying to get her off medications, have tried meditations here in the Himalayas, I have noticed she get's calm but then... after  a day or two she's back!!

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome. 
Can I ask why you are trying to get her off medications? Surely getting her to see her doctor/psychiatrist would be better for a medication review? My husband uses mindfulness and meditation alongside his medication and although he hates having to take his meds he knows that it's far better than the alternative...

----------

OldMike (26-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

Got to agree with Suzi, medication is one of the tools used against depression along with therapy you shouldn't exclude either in the fight against depression.

----------


## robbinforever

> Hi and welcome. 
> Can I ask why you are trying to get her off medications? Surely getting her to see her doctor/psychiatrist would be better for a medication review? My husband uses mindfulness and meditation alongside his medication and although he hates having to take his meds he knows that it's far better than the alternative...


Hy Suzi,

Am not trying to get her of meds, I just trying to get a some alternate help, she is seeing a  psychiatrist, and taking medications too as she has had a relapse hence I feel the meds are not helping enough, I am the one who is keeping tab, that she takes them on time and does not suffer, As mentioned trying some alternate treatment as in activities or meditations that can help her be calm and get back to being normal...

No No dont get me wrong her meds are all on..... none are stop.....just looking for some help as alternate treatment, I will not let her stop the medications till dr's confirm its safe...

----------

Suzi (27-07-18)

----------


## Paula

Hi Robbin, its great that youre willing to help your sister and that she is able to talk to you - youve obviously got a strong relationship. Just a note, can you make sure shes aware that certain treatments (eg some herbal supplements) can interfere with some medications?

----------


## Suzi

Has she tried things like mindfulness and meditation?

----------


## robbinforever

Yes Suzi, we will be travelling to Nepal and Tibet soon, I have  registered her and myself  for 3 weeks medication course in Tibet . 
I have pinned my hopes to it....I will keep you posted.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds amazing!

----------

